# builfing permits transfer



## peabody1223

Are building permits transferable with property??? Or doe the permit go with the owner?

Thanks.


----------



## texasbo

The permit is issued to the person who applied for it, unless the jurisdiction has established other procedures.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy

It depends on the jurisdiction.  Always watch out for the 180 days.


----------



## fatboy

I agree with txbo.......


----------



## NH09

We have the new owner amend the permit to reflect any changes. If it's the same contractor doing the work and they are the one listed as the applicant - no change.


----------



## jj1289

In CT the permit goes with the property


----------



## mtlogcabin

Are building permits transferable with property??? The permit goes with the property and is non-transferrable to a different property

Or doe the permit go with the owner? The permit authorizes the owner/contractor to construct a project on a specific property. Transfership of who the responsible party for constructing a project can be done with proper documentation.


----------



## FredK

Here it's for the address.  Owner/builders change and sometimes the project comes to a complete stop.  We allow a new owner to continue with the previous permit if it's the same plan.  There maybe fees depending on the time frame of the last inspection.

Example: Had a subdivision go bankrupt and the new buyer wanted us to issue finals on the homes.  "Not so fast, since this was stopped 18 months or more," we need additional inspection fees and the promises (tot lot) made completed before any other construction could be started or homes finaled.


----------



## Yikes

I agree with mtlog cabin.  If property ownership was the critical issue, then we would need to submit title reports and notarized identification just to pull permit in the first place.

I guessing the transfer of building permit is legally analogous to transfer of a certificate of occupancy (it runs with the land, not the owner), but with the added construction requirement of transferring the worker's compensation responsibility.


----------



## peabody1223

FredK, You had mentioned answers based on 2006 I-codes... any particular section???

Thank You everyone


----------



## Yankee

We go with the property owner's signature on the application or a letter authorizing the contractor to pull the permits. If the contractor wants to leave the job he can do so with a letter to us ending his responsibility on the job and at that point I do an inspection to document what work has been done. If the property owner wants to fire the contractor he can do that with a letter to me stating that the contractor is no longer the owners representative, then I do the same inspection. I don't know how a building department can approve a permit to do work on a property without having the owners consent. Our software is tied into the tax database so it's an easy check for us.


----------



## FredK

peabody1223 said:
			
		

> FredK, You had mentioned answers based on 2006 I-codes... any particular section???Thank You everyone


Not for this question.

We will be on the 06 code for years to come so when in other questions people give an answer to they could be under a different code.  Interesting to watch the NEC go to the newest cycle and the changes they have made from the 05 which we are on.  Then one day we will change and someone will say why that now.  Figure by the year 15 we could be on board with the newest codes.


----------



## Jobsaver

Our permits are issued based on a person (entity) having a contractor's license, a privilege license, and acquiring a bond. The permit is valid for a particular project for a particular person (entity).


----------



## Mule

The person who secures the permit is the owner of the permit. We will not let another contractor work on a permit that was secured by a different contractor. If a contractor has a falling out with the developer and is terminated, a new permit must be secured. We refund the fee paid at the request of the original contractor if he has not performed any work.


----------



## peach

agree with MT... however, here, the new owner needs to re-apply for the permit when they transfer it.  Have no idea what the jurisdiction charges for that..


----------

